# Jiren vs Super Boy Prime



## Veggie (Dec 13, 2017)

Jiren

Super Boy Prime


Scenario 1: Standard obd rules no restrictions

Scenario 2: speed equalized


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 13, 2017)

Superboy-Prime uses his Heat Vision to try and laser Jiren.

Jiren’s eyes glow red as he gives a glare at the annoyance in his presence.

“Get lost,” the Gray says.

And then the Superboy of Earth-Prime explodes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Lordragoon (Dec 13, 2017)

Jiren take this. I think only version of supes above Jiren is thought robot, sword of super man and stranger version.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 13, 2017)

Lordragoon said:


> Jiren take this. I think only version of supes above Jiren is thought robot, sword of super man and stranger version.


Pre-Crisis Superman is another.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Veggie (Dec 13, 2017)

SBP can shatter dimensions and take down Pre Crisis Supes. He also escaped the speed force. He should be faster than Jiren. I think he can definitely take scenario 1.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 13, 2017)

Veggie said:


> SBP can shatter dimensions and take down Pre Crisis Supes.


Kal-L was weakened from the Crisis since he depleted most of his energy fighting the Anti-Monitor and his forces.

Age also hit him hard and depowered him even further.


----------



## The Runner (Dec 13, 2017)

Veggie said:


> SBP can shatter dimensions and take down Pre Crisis Supes.


Golden Age Supes, who got weaker with age.

SBP with Oan Amp could do him in, iirc.

I'd rather wait until we get another exposition dump on our heads to see the exact explanation of what Jiren's abilities are


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 13, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> SBP with Oan Amp could do him in, iirc.


Don’t think so since Oan Amp SBP got knocked out by a Big Bang that destroyed all the matter in the universe. One punch from Jiren should take him down.

Time Trapper SBP should be closer though.


----------



## The Runner (Dec 13, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> Don’t think so since Oan Amp SBP got knocked out by a Big Bang that destroyed all the matter in the universe. One punch from Jiren should take him down.
> 
> Time Trapper SBP should be closer though.


You mean Monarch's universe buster?

 aside from the fact that the DCU is bigger than DBVerse?

The speed advantage is already fucking ridiculous, SBP isn't going to be touched


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 13, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> You mean Monarch's universe buster?
> 
> aside from the fact that the DCU is bigger than DBVerse?
> 
> The speed advantage is already fucking ridiculous, SBP isn't going to be touched


I don’t think the Post-Crisis DCU’s size applies for all universes especially since Phantom Zone implies the Pre-Crisis universe’s size is infinite.

Mike and TF said there needs to be more evidence all universes are the same size


----------



## The Runner (Dec 13, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> I don’t think the Post-Crisis DCU’s size applies for all universes especially since Phantom Zone implies the Pre-Crisis universe’s size is infinite.
> 
> Mike and TF said there needs to be more evidence all universes are the same size


the feat happened while he was low on Guardian energy to begin with, and he tore open Monarch's "chest" for good measure


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 13, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> the feat happened while he was low on Guardian energy to begin with, and he tore open Monarch's "chest" for good measure


That much I remember but we see a Monitor visit that universe and there was still life in it somehow or something wonky.


----------



## The Runner (Dec 13, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> That much I remember but we see a Monitor visit that universe and there was still life in it somehow or something wonky.


The moniter protected that with his force fields


----------



## The Runner (Dec 13, 2017)

He's only suprised to see the plant

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 13, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> The moniter protected that with his force fields


Fair. Still unsure if that universe was the same size as New Earth or whatever.

Especially when there’s precedent of universes being different sizes as the Pre-Crisis DCU appears to be.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 13, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> Golden Age Supes, who got weaker with age.
> 
> SBP with Oan Amp could do him in, iirc.
> 
> I'd rather wait until we get another exposition dump on our heads to see the exact explanation of what Jiren's abilities are


I see what you're saying. I got Golden age confused with Silver age.

Still SBP should be a lot faster than Jiren after escaping the speeed force.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 13, 2017)

SBP dimension punch a hole into Jiren.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Dec 13, 2017)

Doesn't Jiren have a passive shield? It's active even when he is meditating.


----------



## Blade (Dec 13, 2017)

a fully enraged and no holding back SPB, just like he did with Sodam Yat, he WILL draw blood from Big J

although

overall, Big J outclasses him in firepower and durability

by a large margin

SPB is much faster though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Veggie (Dec 14, 2017)

So you're telling  me SBP is not universal?

And shouldn't he outclass him in speed so badly that Jiren shouldn't even touch him


----------



## Cain1234 (Dec 14, 2017)

Jiren is pretty dame fast himself and is hinted to have mastered UI. Not to mention his automatic barrier.


Also does Jiren get the sealing/transmutation technique he showed in Chapter 30 of the manga. Cause that could be a nifty Hax to deal with SBP.


----------



## Deer Lord (Dec 14, 2017)

Pre-Crisis supes is only base-line universal anyway
That's like BoG tier really.
And that's above sbp

He may have the edge in speed but you're gonna need cosmic versions of supes to put a dent in Jiren


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 14, 2017)

Deer Lord said:


> Pre-Crisis supes is only base-line universal anyway
> That's like BoG tier really.
> And that's above sbp
> 
> He may have the edge in speed but you're gonna need cosmic versions of supes to put a dent in Jiren


He isn’t baseline. He’s way above that actually. The Pre-Crisis DCU at minimum is hundreds of billions of light years in diameter.

The Phantom Zone miniseries implies it’s the same size as the Phantom Zone. And guess how huge the Phantom Zone is? Infinite.

It’s important because Superman faces off against Aethyr who’s mind sustains the Phantom Zone. Superman dived into his skull and shattered his physical form as per DC Presents #97.

So yeah, PC Superman is way damn higher than baseline buddy.


----------



## King Kakarot (Dec 14, 2017)

All Big J really needs is 1 shot but prime is a lot faster than him


----------



## The Runner (Dec 14, 2017)

Deer Lord said:


> Pre-Crisis supes is only base-line universal anyway
> That's like BoG tier really.


>could destroy a machine that can withstand Pre-Crisis DC's Big Bang
>Baseline Universal
Nah, fam 


Cain1234 said:


> Jiren is pretty dame fast himself and is hinted to have mastered UI. Not to mention his automatic barrier.


There is a mountain of a difference between the two, actually 

Whis and Vados themselves are way slower than Pre-Crisis Kryptonians


----------



## Veggie (Dec 14, 2017)

I feel like some are un underestimating SBP's fire power. The dude broke through a reality to another. Hell in SCWs he delivered the final blow to the damn Anti Monitor, and was planning on taking him down even before that. I dont think he lack the fire power to hurt Jiren.

I think he takes scenario one quite handily due to his immense speed advantage. Also UI is just automatic dodging, cool, but you can only dodge a faster opponent to a certain extent. SBP should be so much faster than UI should not even be a factor.


----------



## TJTheDuelist (Dec 15, 2017)

SBP via speed


----------



## NightmareCinema (Dec 15, 2017)

Speed isn't gonna matter if Emoboy's just gonna break his hand punching Jiren.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 15, 2017)

NightmareCinema said:


> Speed isn't gonna matter if Emoboy's just gonna break his hand punching Jiren.


Or Jiren can just destroy the whole universe and call it a day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 15, 2017)

"What Rubbish" Will be the last words Super Bitch Boy hears as Jiren crushes his head with one hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NightmareCinema (Dec 15, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> Or Jiren can just destroy the whole universe and call it a day.


"Kryptonians... Interesting beings. But... This impotent emo rage. That is your limit."

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## The Runner (Dec 15, 2017)

NightmareCinema said:


> "Kryptonians... Interesting beings. But... This impotent emo rage. That is your limit."


"Shut up!! Atleast I have hair!!!!!!"

Emoboy just writes himself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NightmareCinema (Dec 15, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> "Shut up!! Atleast I have hair!!!!!!"
> 
> Emoboy just writes himself


>After beating up Emoboy Prime but sparing his life
Jiren: (to the Justice League) I leave the rest to you. The warriors I'm needed for (looks at broken Emoboy Prime) are already gone. (Meditates)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2017)

or SBP shoots him with a laser


----------



## The Runner (Dec 15, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> or SBP shoots him with a laser


Do you mean he...

Kills him to death


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 15, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> or SBP shoots him with a laser


Jiren glares and makes SBP explode


----------



## The Runner (Dec 15, 2017)

NightmareCinema said:


> >After beating up Emoboy Prime but sparing his life
> Jiren: (to the Justice League) I leave the rest to you. The warriors I'm needed for (looks at broken Emoboy Prime) are already gone. (Meditates)


Plastic Man: [Stares at Jiren, then leans to whisper at J'onn's ear] Look, I'm not racist or anything but... is he a white martian?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kyrax12 (Dec 16, 2017)

I wonder what limit does UI has. Goku has not once shown to be hit once he used UI. The closest thing was Kefla's laser attack scraping a bit off his hair.

I think Jiren should have FTL reaction.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 16, 2017)

kyrax12 said:


> I wonder what limit does UI has. Goku has not once shown to be hit once he used UI. The closest thing was Kefla's laser attack scraping a bit off his hair.
> 
> I think Jiren should have FTL reaction.


I think you answered your own question. Scraping off a bit of his hair shows that anyone sufficiently fast enough can overcome UI’s automatic reactions.

UI Goku and Jiren are likely quadrillions of c’s since they’re somewhere in the GoD tier.


----------



## Ulti (Dec 21, 2017)

Blade said:


> a fully enraged and no holding back SPB, just like he did with Sodam Yat, he WILL draw blood from Big J
> 
> although
> 
> ...



Oh no, Big J has a promo for Superboy Prime;

_“Superboy Prime, let me explain something to you. I am who I say I am. When you were in New England, I was becoming a Pride Trooper at the highest level. What did you do? Oh that’s right you rotted away browsing /r9k/.

Superboy Prime, you’re not man enough to go one on one with me! You don’t have the size, or the strength to match the Genetic Freak.

Don’t believe me? Ask your mother. See when she carts you around to mothercare, tucks you into bed at night while you’re wearing your Lightning McQueen Pajamas, wrapped  in your Buzz Lightyear blanket. Who do you think she calls to get her freak on, who do you think she comes to for satisfaction? She calls me; the Big Bad Booty Daddy. And I always satisfy and she ALWAYS goes to bed with a smile on her face.

So next time you’re resting your head on your Winnie the Pooh pillow, think about where she’s sleeping. She’s sleeping on the largest arms in the world.

You’re in the big leagues kid, welcome to the big leagues Superboy Prime. I’m gonna kick your ass!”_

Reactions: Funny 10 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Dec 21, 2017)

Emoboy Prime just got... BURIED!


----------



## Veggie (Dec 21, 2017)

I am honestly surprised that DBS surpassed the likes of SBP. I guess I underestimated them and over estimated how powerful emo boy was.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 21, 2017)

Veggie said:


> I am honestly surprised that DBS surpassed the likes of SBP. I guess I underestimated them and over estimated how powerful emo boy was.


Honestly? Adult Prime might have a chance. Might. We just need proof that other universes in the DC multiverse are the same size as the main one


----------



## NightmareCinema (Dec 21, 2017)

Might as well add this to Jiren Drago's wins later.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 21, 2017)

NightmareCinema said:


> Might as well add this to Jiren Drago's wins later.


Did it for you


----------



## Veggie (Dec 21, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> Honestly? Adult Prime might have a chance. Might. We just need proof that other universes in the DC multiverse are the same size as the main one


Why wouldn't they be, aren't they parallel? And I've only ready IC and SCWs so that's all I know from SBP. What are adults feats.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 21, 2017)

Veggie said:


> Why wouldn't they be, aren't they parallel? And I've only ready IC and SCWs so that's all I know from SBP. What are adults feats.


It's weird. New Earth is 5 universes stuffed into 1 universe. More than that, Endless Mike and Tranquil Fury said I need more evidence that other DC universes are the same size as New Earth, likely because of the 5 universes merged into 1 universe thing.

And Adult Prime is basically a universe buster. Throughout Countdown, he goes around destroying universes in his fight with Monarch. When he was near depleted of his energy that he got from an Oan Guardian, he ripped off Monarch's armor that contained a Big Bang and tanked the explosion that engulfed the entire universe. He's a lot stronger than Teen Prime for sure


----------



## Veggie (Dec 21, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> It's weird. New Earth is 5 universes stuffed into 1 universe. More than that, Endless Mike and Tranquil Fury said I need more evidence that other DC universes are the same size as New Earth, likely because of the 5 universes merged into 1 universe thing.


I see, so basically there is a reason to doubt the size of the universe's. Well ok, if that's what it is then that's what it is.



> And Adult Prime is basically a universe buster. Throughout Countdown, he goes around destroying universes in his fight with Monarch. When he was near depleted of his energy that he got from an Oan Guardian, he ripped off Monarch's armor that contained a Big Bang and tanked the explosion that engulfed the entire universe. He's a lot stronger than Teen Prime for sure


Well in that case he should best Jiren quite handily thanks to the massive speed advantage.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Dec 21, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> It's weird. New Earth is 5 universes stuffed into 1 universe. More than that, Endless Mike and Tranquil Fury said I need more evidence that other DC universes are the same size as New Earth, likely because of the 5 universes merged into 1 universe thing.
> 
> And Adult Prime is basically a universe buster. Throughout Countdown, he goes around destroying universes in his fight with Monarch. When he was near depleted of his energy that he got from an Oan Guardian, he ripped off Monarch's armor that contained a Big Bang and tanked the explosion that engulfed the entire universe. He's a lot stronger than Teen Prime for sure


Would any of this in any way help against Saga should there be a rematch between him and Prime?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 21, 2017)

NightmareCinema said:


> Would any of this in any way help against Saga should there be a rematch between him and Prime?


Both in power and quality, nope. He’s stronger than his base self for sure but not on Saga’s level.

And in terms of quality, his adult self is worse than his teen self. Adult Prime murdered countless people sadistically for no real reason other than all the other Earths weren’t his Earth.

So kinda like Antipope Aiolos


----------



## The World (Dec 21, 2017)

He was still a teenager  when he came to the insane conclusion to murder every other Earth

but I guess you're talking about his countdown self


----------



## Veggie (Dec 21, 2017)

As edgy as he is I think SBP was a good villain in IC and SCWs


----------

